# Peel Off Facial Skin Peel



## katana (Oct 23, 2010)

So after having read many of the threads here on our beloved boards about facial peels, I have to say, I have decided to go the at-home route. Mainly because the peel I was after (Neutrogena Ageless Restoration 5 minute facial peel) seems to not be available here where I live. I can't even find out if its available here in Canada!

I tried Shoppers Drug Mart, Rexall, Walmart, Loblaws Superstore.....nothing! Not even the regular Neutrogena facial peel. What's up with that?

I want a facial peel off peel. Not a mask, not a scrub, not a lotion you rinse off, a real peel, like a second skin peel away facial.

I want one that both myself and my SO can use. Nothing so strong that it burns my skin. Something that cleans out our pores and leaves our skin nice and clean, but my SO really is adament about it being a peel off treatment.

Does anyone have any good recipes, or suggestions to help with what I'm looking for? Recommendations?

All the recipes he has founnd use fruit and gelatin.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Andi (Oct 24, 2010)

IÂ´m a bit confused. The Neutrogena peel is an enzyme peel that supposably delivers results similar to a glycolic peel. So you want to try a chemical peel? One that makes your own skin peel off to reveal fresh new skin underneath?

To my knowledge, the only peel that does this is a trichloroacetic acid (TCA) peel. Glycolic &amp; lactic acid (as well as pumpkin enzyme peels) peels are more gentle, but typically donÂ´t cause the skin to peel off. They cause more of a micro-exfoliation in the skin thatÂ´s not visible to the eye, but there can be some flaking if you use it too often or use one thatÂ´s too strong for you.


----------



## katana (Oct 24, 2010)

"The Neutrogena peel is an enzyme peel that supposably delivers results similar to a glycolic peel. So you want to try a chemical peel?"

Yes similar to a chemical peel, something like a glycolic peel. Neutrogena was supposed to give results close to a 30% glycolic peel.

Not something that makes my skin peel off, but the mask peel off. As in the start of the movie american psycho.


----------



## Andi (Oct 24, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "The Neutrogena peel is an enzyme peel that supposably delivers results similar to a glycolic peel. So you want to try a chemical peel?"
> 
> ...


 hahaa I love that you posted that picture! I love the movie, and his "morning beauty routine" is my favorite scene.

I use glycolic peels, but mine is a liquid you apply to your skin. I donÂ´t know of any peel off ones, sorry. I donÂ´t think there are any glycolic acid peel off peels...maybe some enzyme peels can be pulled off?


----------



## maddylou (Oct 24, 2010)

Queen Helene's Grape Seed Extract Peel Off Masque.  Can be found at Sally Beauty Supply!!


----------



## katana (Oct 25, 2010)

Well my SO and I decided we were going to try this recipe here  http://www.essortment.com/lifestyle/diybeautyprodu_sict.htm

using lemon juice cut with distilled water and gelatin mix.

Let me just say nicely, this did NOT work out. First off, even a small amount of lemon juice, burned like you wouldn't believe! After the burning sensation subdued, a very long 20-30 minutes later, the mix on my face was very sticky and gluey. It did not peel at all! My SO washed his off, let the mixture set for longer and tried again. The results were even worse! Imagine holding jello in the palm of your hand. It melted at the minute it came into contact with your skin. The mixture was a total failure. I'm afraid it may have even clogged my pores with its gelatin residue.

Here we are the next day. We went out in search of a peel again. We were not able to find anywhere that carried Queen Helenes, although we were told by a cashier that she had seen freemans cucumber peel available at walmart, we decided on the only one we could find. Boots No7 Pamper &amp; Peel Radience mask. It was $25 but on sale for $20!! Bonus!





So here I am, sitting with my lovely hubby both of us sporting purple jelly like face masks.

I will be reporting back with the results and reviews from the both of us, so check back!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 26, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well my SO and I decided we were going to try this recipe here  http://www.essortment.com/lifestyle/diybeautyprodu_sict.htm
> 
> ...


When you were trying to find a peel off glycolic, I was wondering if this was even possible.  You skin would have fallen off by the time the mask dried because it would take at least 15-20 minutes for it to dry unless you brushed on a really thin layer.  I hope the Boots #7 works out.  I just bought some glycolic powder that is used to make the glycolic acid liquid.  We'll see how it works next week.  I did a light lactic peel this weekend so I need to recover.


----------



## katana (Oct 26, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wasn't sure if a glycolic peel would be available in a peel off form, but SO thought there may have been. What we did find was the Neutrogena Peel, which claims to deliever results similar to a glycolic peel. Only we could not find this for purchase.

The Boots No7 we got is a radience peel off mask, essentially what my SO wanted was a peel away facial.


----------



## katana (Oct 26, 2010)

Well we tried out the facial, and it worked! It was very much a peel away facial.



It was very easy to apply and didn't have much smell to it. We left it on for 25 minutes, it dried up, and peeled away. Both of our faces are very smooth and feel soft, there was no irratation at all with this facial, I will definetly be using this again with my SO.



He liked it too, and likes the softness to his skin afterward. I think he enjoyed removing his second skin " My sanity is slipping, I am simply not there..." the best though! LoL

It is a fair sized jar, I'm not sure how long it will last for, I am hoping we both get 3-4 masks out of it.


----------

